# What to do? Should deworming cause excessive diarrhea?



## GraceFam (Jun 23, 2014)

Friday evening I noticed long stringy worms in Winnie's stool. (She is 12 weeks old and we just got her Monday.) I had not noticed them before, but I had not given it more than a quick check before either so I don't know if that was the first time or not. 

Since her vet was closed until Monday, I went yesterday to PetsMart and got a powder to add to her food. We gave it to her at dinner (5:30pm) and before bed about 10:00, she had half a normal stool and the rest was runny.

Since then she's had diarrhea 6x. Some of this was done in her kennel so I'm assuming she just couldn't help it. It's now really mucous-like.

We do not see worms in her stool. This powder is supposed to be a 3 day treatment. What do I do?? Continue or not? The only other thing that was different is that we have her a Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw patty mixed with water and kibble to disguise any taste of the powder.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Personally first of all I'd find a new vet that is open 7 days a week, it doesn't have to be a hospital but clinics should have those kind of hours in all but the most remote locations. 

Next I'd withhold all but the blandest food, give her just rice and broth until you can get to the vet. Make sure she is hydrated but try not to give her free water give her ice cubes if possible.

Many human Medicines can be given to dogs like antacids, aspirins, anti diarrhea and such just google dosages. Do the best you can over the weekend but get a new vet next week if possible.


----------



## GraceFam (Jun 23, 2014)

We are in the middle of moving so we'll only be here another 10 days or so, but for sure I'll be looking into that once we get to where we are going. :-/ 

I'll do rice and broth. Thank you.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What was her worming history prior to coming to you? When you took her to the vet for her initial checkup, did they perform a fecal? The powder you got at the store was most likely fenbendazole - aka the over the counter brand of Panacur. It is effective against roundworms which is the worm you're describing. No, it should not cause diarrhea but worms will. And - if her worm load was particularly heavy I believe it's possible that the worm die off *may* cause some loose stools. I would contact the vet first thing tomorrow. She may have more than just roundworms.

ETA: an excessive worm load might be the cause of the coughing you noticed.


----------



## GraceFam (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you. Most definitely contacting the vet. My poor girl.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

DO get her to the vet for fecal test and possibly heartworm test! Make sure she is kept hydrated as diarrhea will dehydrate her! (check her gums to make sure) 
Hope she will be ok! Keep us posted......we worry WITH you!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Some worms do make a migration through the lungs and will cause a cough. The worms can cause diarrhea or can cause obstruction, depending on what kind and the load. Keep her hydration up and make sure you go to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## GraceFam (Jun 23, 2014)

Went to the vet and he gave her a pill for worms but didn't even bother to take me back and check her out. Just threw meds at me. I guess that's fine if he feels that's what's needed. It's pretty casual there.

She is however having diarrhea each time she poops. She pooped in her cagex2 EARLY this morning 2:30 and sometime again before I woke up to check on her.

Then she had a solid stool once. Then back to diarrheax2....all within the last 18 hours.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would find a new vet like yesterday!


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

I would find a new vet now!!!! I once purchased a 9 month old dog that was loaded with worms and had recurring loose stools because of them. It took 4 wormings and one month for him to have a worm free fecal. Remember, people can get these things from dogs so you need to have a vet run a fecal exam to make sure the dog is clear of the worms.


----------

